# ..About San Francisco



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

We have a good friend moving down to San Fran in a couple of weeks and have been looking for a nice going away present for her. Since she recently started to get interested in the 'cooking-thing', I though we could pitch in to get her a gift certificate at a fancy cooking store in her new town.

Can anyone recommend a store? (preferably with a related web site)

Thanks a million!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

When in San Francisco, shop at Williams-Sonoma.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Anneke:

If you are looking for some character, forget the big chains. They all look alike after a while.

San Francisco is full of beautiful small shops that offer treasures that are not found anywhere else. I lived in San Francisco for a year and I had a lot of fun discovering hidden treasures.

For dishware I recommend highly "Biordi Art Imports". They have been in business since 1946 and they are one of San Francisco's treasures. Biordi's web site is at: http://www.biordiartimports.com/

Please ask to speak with Gianfranco when you call and tell him that I recommended you to him. Ask him for suggestions on other culinary products that you might need to find in San Francisco.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Wherever you are --- even in the middle of nowhere in Wyoming --- shop at Williams-Sonoma!
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

The only time I visit a cookware store is to get specialty items for pastries. And I often go to Sur La Table. There are two stores in the area. One in San Francisco in Union Square (the ritzy shopping district) and the other in Berkeley in the 4th Street gourmet ghetto (another trendy shopping spot). Click here for Sur La Table Otherwise, I shop in Chinatown, Korean markets and restaurant supply stores. There are small local businesses as well. Brown cookware in Oakland, and the Home Cook in Walnut Creek. And there's also this cookware shope that specializes in hard to find and antique cookware, particularly bakeware, somewhere in San Francisco. I don't know the name or location but that it exists. I've been hunting for it for a year. If your friend would venture down into San Mateo, she should definitely pay Draeger's Marketplace a visit. This place is amazing. They have a market, bakery, kitchenware store, bookstore, and restaurant all in one place. They are pricey and fancy. They have every hard to find item in stock or will be glad to order for you (they got me pistachio paste within 24 hrs.). Check it out Draeger's Marketplace

Another gift suggestion I think she might enjoy is a gift certificate for a cooking lesson. Tante Marie's Cooking School (in San Francisco), Draeger's Marketplace (in San Mateo), Sur La Table both locations, and I think California Culinary Academy offers them. I won't beat around the bush. I am a Tante Marie's graduate and I highly recommend this school. You can go to their website tante marie's cooking school

Your friend and we at this site are lucky to know such a generous person as you.

[ July 15, 2001: Message edited by: monpetitchoux ]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

What excellent suggestions from all of you!! thank you so much! You've all given me the urge to go down there to visit as soon as possible!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

One day in Chinatown we visited a real Chinese herb shop. It may be located on Grant Avenue, I don't remember. Inside the shop looking at one of the walls, I scrutinized their business license - the 2'nd ever issued by the city over a hundred years ago!

[ July 16, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

monpetitchoux, I think the place you may be looking for is called *Cookin'*. It's located at 339 Divisadero. They bill themselves as "recycled gourmet apputenances" and the store can be quite an adventure. Their number is 415/861-1854. I don't remember their hours.

The place to shop in SF is Economy Restaurant Supply on 7th and Irwin. They sell to the public as well as professionals and are the largest in the area.

[ July 16, 2001: Message edited by: bouland ]


----------

